# 📅 09.11.2022 | ⚽ Football predictions today | 👉 Soccer Tips | Betting Tips | Igobets.com |



## igobets.com (Nov 8, 2022)

Vejle – Horsens
09.11.2022   17:30G3+1.85Sandhausen – Heidenheim
09.11.2022   18:30G3+2.00Saarbrucken – VfL Oldenburg
09.11.2022   19:001&2+2.10Sevilla – Sociedad
09.11.2022   19:001X&2+2.10RB Leipzig – Freiburg
09.11.2022   20:3011.80Mallorca – Atl. Madrid
09.11.2022   21:3022.10
Total odds : 61.67


----------

